# finally a decent snake pic



## FERAL ONE (Oct 1, 2006)

coming in to work today i saw this critter on the side of the road. i thought someone had hit him but as i slowed to a stop he moved !!!  i put the truck off the road and grabbed my camera and my long bow(the only stick i had) so i could get him out of danger. he seemed to appreciate it because he did not buzz but just started to crawl off. i really wanted the "signature" rattlesnake pose so i kept putting him back till finally he lit off. a fella pulled up and said is it dead? about that time he lit off again and the fella went ballistic. he said YOU'RE CRAZY !!! i asked if he would like a better look and he yelled THERE AINT NO WAY I AM GETTING OUT OF THIS TRUCK!!! he asked if i was gonna kill it and i said no i just wanted to take it's picture. bout that time it lit off again and he yelled YOUR CRAZY!!! again. i dont really think he meant it in a bad way but i have been called worse. it was kind of funny in a way. turns out the snake was crawling toward his lease across the road he turned a little green when he found that out.  i hope everyone left it alone it sure was a pretty critter. i shot it handheld at about 3 feet i guess i had to hurry or i was gonna be late. hope you enjoy !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2006)

Classic!! Looks like he took offense at you pokin` at em!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 1, 2006)

Got some good ones Feral One.  He sure posed nice for you.  Oh and by the way you are crazy , EXIF says 70mm.  Needed a longer lens.

Thanks for sharing the photos.

Hoss


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2006)

No offense meant but I'm with the guy in the truck. 
*Yous crazy Alfalfa*

 Good photo though


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 1, 2006)

hoss, i had the 300 in the truck but i was runnin' late. as bad as i was shakin  i knew i would have needed the tripod also. i had just come from my grandmoms house takin' flower pics. it's kind of funny, i did not shake as bad taking a picture of a hibiscus flower !!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 1, 2006)

Your muscles were probably locked up in the spring mode so you couldn't shake.

Hoss


----------



## ed'sboy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoss said:


> Got some good ones Feral One.  He sure posed nice for you.  Oh and by the way you are crazy , EXIF says 70mm.  Needed a longer lens.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> Hoss



If you had bumped it down to a wider angle and shorter lens you would get better depth of field. 

Really nice pics. Colors are really vivid.


----------



## LJay (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice. Looking at his eyes, looks like he might be going to shed soon.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## CAL (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice pictures for a man trying to break into the emergency room! 
That sucker has the hammer back and ain't no safety on that gun bro.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 2, 2006)

trust me cal, i had a calbrated eye on the distance. i was close to the line but not over it.


----------



## leo (Oct 2, 2006)

*FERAL ONE shaking .....??*

Naw, but how come his EXIF's Focal lengths change so much for pics 2, 3 and 4 ... 70mm, 80mm, 56mm    

You weren't nervous, just quick  

The pics are awesome, fine color


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2006)

nice pics Feral, but next time can you get the underside of the head?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 2, 2006)

mr jim, i really wanted to get the head on shot but it was real muddy and i WAS  on my way to work. i will do better next time.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome pics! I really like the second one.


----------



## shaggybill (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent series, Feral. Makes me happy that you didnt kill him.  How big was he? Did the man in the truck leave before you did?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, either your camera has a really good zoom lens, or you're way too close to that bad boy....


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 2, 2006)

shaggy, it was just under 4 feet long. i picked him up with the end of my 64" longbow and did not care to be much closer. the fella in the truck did leave before me and i went back by the spot today and did not see him laying there so i hope he made it. i don't kill one unless i have a reason to, and it better be a good reason.


----------



## Lee (Oct 2, 2006)

This is totally off subject but I learned a few things from the Croc Hunter.  Used to be if I saw a snake it was gonna be dead...now I like to play with them for a bit, then let them go.  Not sure I would have played with that one though ha ha.


----------



## shaggybill (Oct 3, 2006)

Lee said:


> This is totally off subject but I learned a few things from the Croc Hunter.  Used to be if I saw a snake it was gonna be dead...now I like to play with them for a bit, then let them go.  Not sure I would have played with that one though ha ha.




 

One down, 5.99999 billion to go.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 4, 2006)

Great pics!  Not only did you get a cooperative snake, but a pretty one too!!!


----------

